# Best Contractor Grade Paint



## njrob (Sep 25, 2012)

I do repaints of garden apartment complex. The paint we've used for years, Finneran and Haley, was bought by BM and taken off the market. This paint was great, superior hide and $55/5 gal of flat. Options in my area are Benjamin Moore, SW, or Home Depot.

I'm looking for a place that can match color perfectly and sell me a good contractor grade paint. I realize price I was paying was low and I can pay more.

Based on my needs what's the best for the price.


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm sure I will be destroyed for this one but if your looking cheap apartment paint check out kilz pro x. For the price it is surprisingly good.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

MIZZOU said:


> I'm sure I will be destroyed for this one but if your looking cheap apartment paint check out kilz pro x. For the price it is surprisingly good.


We are doing work for a house flipper that is supplying this for the paint, I am impressed so far, I thought it would be junk, I say it is very close to BM superhide line. I wouldn't use it in a paying customers house but for those house flippers I will be buying some especially since they try to beat us up on our prices.


----------



## Cam3sc (Mar 25, 2013)

If your concerned with color matching then def. SW or Ben-Moore. I personally use Cover-Max from SW and it covers good I pay around $75 for a 5. Though i don't really use much cause i usually stay with higher end products on repaints.


----------



## painterdude (Jun 18, 2008)

Lowes sells Valspar 2000 series contractor paint. Very good paint. They've just added 5000 and 7000 to challenge SW cheaper paints. Have not tried to 5000 which is probably like SW 500, but the 7000 is junk, just like SW 700. If you're going over same color it doesn't much matter to apt. owners who want in and out and cheap. If you want something decent much lower cost than SW I'd go to the 2000. I"ve used a ton of it the last year and a half(since it came on the market) on active military homes, not apts. The reports from these young people is that the eggshell, that I use, cleans up very well, which is important cause they all have houses full of kids. btw, it touches up well also. pd


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

painterdude said:


> Have not tried to 5000 which is probably like SW 500, but the 7000 is junk, just like SW 700.


I have never seen a ProMar 500 or a 500 line on SW. Do you have a pic?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

contractor paint only means cheap or difficult to apply


----------



## modernfinish (Mar 20, 2013)

Contractor paint is all i used in first 15 years of painting .. Production mode. I believe once you can make crappy paint look good you are a true pro.


----------



## njrob (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks ant other suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Sw masterhide is my go to cheap paint. I get it for around $60 for a 5er.


----------



## painterdude (Jun 18, 2008)

Hey Renta....ok 400 pro mar. get your rocks off making corrections? I only used that crap for ceilings. Guess you're more familiar with that product than I. Thanks for keeping an old man straight. Aint computers great?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Hey Painta.....give it a try to Kilz Pro 300 dead flat for ceilings. :thumbsup:


----------



## njrob (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks any more input is appreciated.


----------



## njrob (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks for the input, way to stay on topic.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

njrob said:


> Thanks any more input is appreciated.


go buy some paint and make your own decisions.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

NOTE:

Two threads with exactly the same title and OP were merged into one convenient thread.

It would beneficial for all concerned if two threads of exactly the same subject were not started in two separate sections of Paint Talk.

Thank you for your cooperation.


----------



## rkchristopher (May 6, 2013)

Try Sherscrub from SW. We pay about 66$ per 5 and it's good stuff. Been using it the last couple years and very happy with it for a cheaper paint. Much better then the ProMar.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Hey Painta.....give it a try to Kilz Pro 300 dead flat for ceilings. :thumbsup:


Two thumbs way up on this paint. The deadest flat around


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Zoomer said:


> Two thumbs way up on this paint. The deadest flat around


I hear that! Love it.Just got done using it on some ceilings with one coat coverage with beautiful results.:thumbup:


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

mudbone said:


> I hear that! Love it.Just got done using it on some ceilings with one coat coverage with beautiful results.:thumbup:


Ah yes the man who is the behr'r of good news.


----------



## Lazerline (Mar 26, 2012)

If you have a Glidden Pro shop near by, I would recomend checking it out. I went along time never even looking at Glidden but was convinced at a trade show to give' m another shot. I was pleasently suprised at how much their products have improved. I personally used the glidden "Fortis" line went on and covered great.Excellent prices for what you get in my opinion. comparable prices to SW or BM contractor grades but better quality. I cannot vouch for Gliddens Contractor line though Speedwall is "Le Merde".


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

you mean Pittsburgh Paints


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> you mean Pittsburgh Paints


 
no, he is right, you are thinking of Speedhide
don't feel bad, it almost got me too


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm doing a job with Glidden today. Speed wall on the ceilings, diamond on walls. The speed wall is very cheap stuff, goes on about 4 shades darker than it dries. It's VERY flat when dry. Covers ok. Comparable to pro mar 700, or master hide.
I like the diamond.


----------



## David's Painting (Nov 7, 2012)

I have a job coming up to antique white the whole house to put on the market. I bid Valspar 2000. I've never used it before but I understand it's comparable to PM200.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

David's Painting said:


> I have a job coming up to antique white the whole house to put on the market. I bid Valspar 2000. I've never used it before but I understand it's comparable to PM200.


Why don't you go with Kilz Pro 330? I did one with Kilim Beige and came out pretty good. Around $ 15-16 per gallon.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I would use a production grade paint if I was going cheapo. like sw isowall or isogloss. prob get 50-60 bucks a 5er. back in the day (04) we use to get for 35


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Why don't you go with Kilz Pro 330? I did one with Kilim Beige and came out pretty good. Around $ 15-16 per gallon.


Best cheapo paint out there, those who knock it haven't tried it. It's our go to apartment paint.


----------



## YoungPainter (Apr 23, 2012)

CHB, Pm 200, pm 400


----------



## paintmountain (Apr 2, 2013)

What's up with that new Olympic brand "home" I think? Like 55 a 5? Worth it?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

paintmountain said:


> What's up with that new Olympic brand "home" I think? Like 55 a 5? Worth it?


I believe in the adage, "You get what you pay for"

Sounds like Olympic knows the VALUE of their HOMEY Brand


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Why don't you go with Kilz Pro 330? I did one with Kilim Beige and came out pretty good. Around $ 15-16 per gallon.


Both valspar2000 and kilz 330 are decent. We have used both several times.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

daArch said:


> I believe in the adage, "You get what you pay for"
> 
> Sounds like Olympic knows the VALUE of their HOMEY Brand


I know, lately its like there's some unspoken "let's see who can make the cheapest paint" contest going on or something.

PPG has a line sold at Menards that is a "paint and primer" for $15/gal. Also labeled as "premium". I suppose premium gets tossed around pretty loosely these days.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

NCPaint1 said:


> I know, lately its like there's some unspoken "let's see who can make the cheapest paint" contest going on or something.
> 
> PPG has a line sold at Menards that is a "paint and primer" for $15/gal. Also labeled as "premium". I suppose premium gets tossed around pretty loosely these days.


Sorta like the word professional.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

mudbone said:


> Sorta like the word professional.


 
a 5 word response


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

SW EcoSelect. Not the cheapest you can possibly find. But it's comparable to the Promar 400 as far as touch ups etc. 

I buy it for around $16/gal. PVA Primer about $7/gal, Wasatch and High Build for about $9. 

Let us know what you went with or end up using.


----------



## alertchief (Nov 12, 2009)

The best strategy is using mistints on clients homes. They will love the colors I promise!


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

alertchief said:


> The best strategy is using mistints on clients homes. They will love the colors I promise!


It works best when you mix several different gallons together. SERIOuSLY!
Makes "complex" " unique" colors. Ha ha


----------



## BpPaint&Reno (Oct 11, 2012)

Quali-kote from SW. If you want something better than promar 400 but cheaper than 200 you wont go wrong with Quali-Kote!:thumbsup:


----------



## Red Truck (Feb 10, 2013)

The notion of best cheap paint has always intrigued me...there are some cheap ones that offer good Value. Used to like P&L gold. 

Kilz is very intriguing. Just used America's Finest again (Glidden.) The stuff I had seemed like garbage when applying - though it got the job done.

Ultra Spec 300 will be coming soon...


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Red Truck said:


> Kilz is very intriguing. Just used America's Finest again (Glidden.) The stuff I had seemed like garbage when applying


Give a try to Kilz Pro-X 300 line, You'll come back and thank us later. :thumbup:


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

We tried Kilz flat on ceilings, it was fine. Then we tried the Kilz semi, it was terrible. It did not cover and you could peel it off with your finger nail.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

premierpainter said:


> We tried Kilz flat on ceilings, it was fine. Then we tried the Kilz semi, it was terrible. It did not cover and you could peel it off with your finger nail.


Exactly, trim paints you shouldn't really go cheap cheap. Even in apartments and what not, a mid level semi should be fine.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

call me insane, but it is my belief that what you save on cheap coatings you spend on labor trying to apply it so it looks OK.


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

Well cheap in these parts is about 18 a gallon or actually about 3.78 Liters . We will use a contractor grade from Sico for about 17-18 a can or the Speedhide at around the same ...but I find the Speedhide death on the wrists for brushing . I always add some water to apply it via brush for the cutting . . I usually try to have the apartment owners move up a notch to a mid line like PPG Pure Performance or Sico Evolution .


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

daArch said:


> call me insane, but it is my belief that what you save on cheap coatings you spend on labor trying to apply it so it looks OK.


It doesn't apply to all cheap paints. Kilz Pro-X 300 line is a great paint for ceilings, rentals and the we are looking to put the house on the market jobs.

Just yesterday I closed a deal where I'm going to be using BM Aura Satin and Semigloss on walls and all ceilings will with Kilz Pro-X dead flat. Its a good paint for its price. :thumbsup:


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

daArch said:


> call me insane, but it is my belief that what you save on cheap coatings you spend on labor trying to apply it so it looks OK.


OK, you're insane. But I agree with you about the cheap coatings/labor thing.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

daArch said:


> call me insane, but it is my belief that what you save on cheap coatings you spend on labor trying to apply it so it looks OK.


First off, you're insane  but cheap contractor grade paint has its place. 

I like it on ceilings because they are usually dead flat resulting in a more uniform finish when light shines across. I've never seen the point of applying $30 gal paint on a surface that's almost never touched, that's just me tho. 

Here's an example, I worked for a customer that wanted the walls and ceilings the same color and flat. I figured it'd be easier to do the entire thing with SW Super Paint rather than using something different on the ceilings. We did it and the ceiling looked like crap because of a slight sheen which gives the better quality flats some wash-ability. I then recoated the ceiling with SW Masterhide (cheap contractor grade paint) and it looked perfect. 

It's also good for apartment and rental repaints where cost is more important than quality of the finish.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Rbriggs82 said:


> First off, you're insane


Finally, a PT thread in which there seems to be widespread agreement:whistling2:


----------



## David's Painting (Nov 7, 2012)

I use SW CHB on ceilings but thanks to PT I've been wanting to use Killz dead flat. It's hard to change when I already know how the products I use work.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> It doesn't apply to all cheap paints. Kilz Pro-X 300 line is a great paint for ceilings, rentals and the we are looking to put the house on the market jobs.
> 
> Just yesterday I closed a deal where I'm going to be using BM Aura Satin and Semigloss on walls and all ceilings will with Kilz Pro-X dead flat. Its a good paint for its price. :thumbsup:


This would never be a go for us.
There should be ONE paint order, ordered correctly, mixed correctly, 
picked up/delivered on time, easily accounted to the right job.
The moment we get ceiling paints from one store, sundries from another,
wall paint from another store, the budget is way off, despite saving a few dollars.
Stocking up is not that easy either. 
Who has time to learn and account for inventory practices.
No thanks! 30-50 dollars of savings is so very expensive.


----------



## MuraCoat (Jan 26, 2013)

Rbriggs82 said:


> First off, you're insane  but anything cheap contractor grade paint has its place.
> 
> I like it on ceilings because they are usually dead flat resulting in a more uniform finish when light shines across. I've never seen the point of applying $30 gal paint on a surface that's almost never touched, that's just me tho.
> 
> ...


 That's why ceiling paints are made for ceilings, and wall paints are made for walls.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

MuraCoat said:


> That's why ceiling paints are made for ceilings, and wall paints are made for walls.


We agree!!! :thumbup:


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

George Z said:


> This would never be a go for us.
> There should be ONE paint order, ordered correctly, mixed correctly,
> picked up/delivered on time, easily accounted to the right job.
> The moment we get ceiling paints from one store, sundries from another,
> ...


I'm sorry to disappoint you the way I run my company. I don't live in your world of eating crayons and pooping rainbows.

I just took my wife and daughter for lunch, on our way to the restaurant I called HD to place my order. On our way back it took me no more than 8 minutes to pay and pick up my paint at the contractor desk.

Tomorrow I will be going to the paint store to pick up some samples and once I have the HO approval. an order of about 15-17 gallons of BM Aura will be placed. My BM dealer can deliver at anytime I want.

I usually get all my sundries from SW. A phone call and around 14 stores throughout the San Antonio area can take care of that.

Now the question is... Should I drive 2 miles away from SW to buy some tacos or is that going to throw my budget off. I think I'll just hit the dollar menu.


----------



## Susan (Nov 29, 2011)

Whoa whoa whoa. I'm having a hard time believing this.

We all know that you don't have to drive 2 miles in San Antonio to find tacos.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Csheils said:


> Whoa whoa whoa. I'm having a hard time believing this.
> 
> We all know that you don't have to drive 2 miles in San Antonio to find tacos.


Ohh no you don't. But the ones I like are 2 miles away from SW. You probably know where tradesman and 1604 is. There is a Kwal paint store and The paint drop right across.


----------



## Susan (Nov 29, 2011)

edit


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> I'm sorry to disappoint you the way I run my company. I don't live in your world of eating crayons and pooping rainbows.
> 
> I just took my wife and daughter for lunch, on our way to the restaurant I called HD to place my order. On our way back it took me no more than 8 minutes to pay and pick up my paint at the contractor desk.
> 
> ...


I said it would never work for us, didn't say it doesn't work for you.
If I am an operations manager running 3-4 jobs at any day,
Some 50 kms apart, lets say 3 starting in the morning and one in the evening,
why would I want to have 3 trips for supplies per job site?
The logistics alone would make it impossible.
That would leave me no time for restaurant, wife or even crayons and rainbows.


----------



## SouthFloridaPainter (Jan 27, 2011)

Glidden Ultra-Hide in Eggshell finish is what we use for my property management client.

It's been working good for us for many years now. Have painted hundreds of units with this stuff.

Add in the pro rewards and it comes out to $67 and change.


----------

